# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Λακωνία [Ομόνοια, Ιουλία, Θεσσαλονίκη, Κέα - Lakonia, Kea, Ioulia, Omonia]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellinis_, can you please try to figure out which ship is this _Kea_?

The announcement is from _Embros_ of August 25, 1922, is a few days before the Catastrophe. The ship is _Kea_ and the trip was to a truly wonderful ensemble of "Greek" towns... Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene, Dardanellia, Madytos, Kallipolis, Peristasis, Myriofyton, Raidestos and Silyvria. the ship is listed as belonging to the National Shipping Co of Greece but there is no such mention of _Kea_ in 1922 in any major listing, including Miramar

Any ideas?

19220825 NatlAtm.jpg

Here is one more reference of _this Kea_ on August 12, 1921! No doing Syros, Paros, Naxos, etc

19210812 Pir all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mπορεί να είναι *αυτό* το ΚΕΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και o Nicolas το ανέλκυσε από τα βάθη της θαλασσο-ιστορίας ας κάνουμε ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα για το θρυλικό ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ του Μπιλίνη, άλλοτε ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ της «Πανελλήνιας Ατμοπλοΐας». 

Το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το 1922 ως ΚΕΑ – για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα» του Εμπειρίκου έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρων. Κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η ακτοπλοΐα αν είχε μείνει κάποιο μέρος της «Μεγάλης Ελλάδας» στην επικράτεια μας. Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα έκανε μια γραμμή Πειραιά-Τσεσμέ-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Αϊβαλί, τα πλοία της γραμμής της Λήμνου θα πήγαιναν και Ίμβρο-Δαρδανέλλια, και της Σάμου ως τη Νέα Έφεσο. 
Αλλά ας αφήσουμε τα “περασμένα μεγαλεία” και ας γυρίσουμε στο 1922 για να δούμε σε χάρτη το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το ΚΕΑ.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως φτάνει ως τη Συλημβρία αλλά δεν συνεχίζει ως την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Ίσως να σταμάταγε ως εκεί που ήταν τα επίσημα τότε σύνορα μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks for all this wonderful information _Ellinis._ For the time being this is all we have from *Kea*. It is from _gtogias_' upload in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=443

Kea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το 1922 ως ΚΕΑ – για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα» του Εμπειρίκου έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρων. Κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η ακτοπλοΐα αν είχε μείνει κάποιο μέρος της «Μεγάλης Ελλάδας» στην επικράτεια μας. Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα έκανε μια γραμμή Πειραιά-Τσεσμέ-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Αϊβαλί, τα πλοία της γραμμής της Λήμνου θα πήγαιναν και Ίμβρο-Δαρδανέλλια, και της Σάμου ως τη Νέα Έφεσο.


I appreciated very much your small thought process! Thanks

This is the typical reliable ship of the Greek seas, especially the Cyclades. On September 25, 1919 she does an unusual route to Samos and Ikaria but through Kea!

19190925a.jpg

And then on October 31, 1919 and November 3, 1919 a series of Cyclades trips. Schedule as _Kea_ on March 18, 1920

19191031c.jpg19191103 Ethniki.jpg19200318a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellinis_

In http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=12 you wrote



> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1858 ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, και ήταν μαζί με το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ τα πρώτα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Αργότερα ταξίδεψε ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, ΚΕΑ και ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.


Indeed, this is the _Omonoia_ that came to Greece in 1858 (!). She had 565 tons with engines of 120 HP. After 30 years of service in the Greek seas, we find her in 1887 as part of the _Elliniki Atmoploia_. 

Elliniki  Lines 1887a.jpgElliniki  Lines 1887b.jpg

In 1893, _Elliniki Atmoploia_ went bankrupt. *Omonoia*, at the age of 35, along with others transferred to _McDowall & Barbour_, which just a few years later received the name _Nea_ _Elliniki Atmoploia_

McDowall & Barbour.jpg

In 1901, age 43, Omonoia was bought by the _Neorion (and then Ermoupolis) Lines_ and as such it appears in the _1908 Baedeker_. Note that Werft=shipyard (i.e., Neorion) in German.

Neorion.jpg

In 1908, Leonidas Embiricos and his brothers started _Ethniki Atmoploia tis Ellados._ I believe, although not verified, that it was then that she became _Thessaloniki_. In 1912, however, _Omonoia_ got the name _Ioulia_.

It is interesting that when she was forced into retirement in 1932 (!) she was 74 years old!

----------


## Ellinis

> Thanks for all this wonderful information _Ellinis._ For the time being this is all we have from *Kea*. It is from _gtogias_' upload in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=210706&postcount=443
> 
> Kea.jpg


Πιθανώς ως ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ να είναι το πλοίο που φαίνεται εδώ αρόδου στο Γερολιμένα. 

Ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ήταν από τα πρώτα ακτοπλοϊκά που έφτασαν στο νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος μαζί με το αδελφάκι του, το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ. Και τα δύο πρόσφεραν πολύτιμες υπηρεσίας για δεκαετίες, η πορεία του ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ όμως ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία. Μετά από καιρό ταξίδεψε για την «Ατμοπλοϊα Eρμουπόλεως», ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ και ως ΚΕΑ για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα», μέχρι που το πήραν οι Μπιλίνης & Τσέγκας της «Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας» και το ονόμασαν ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.
Ταξίδεψε μέχρι που το έπιασε το όριο ηλικίας του 1932 οπότε και υποχρεωτικά έδεσε. Το τέλος του ήρθε 2 χρόνια πιο μετά:



> Το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ αποσύρθηκε το 1932 όταν μπήκε τότε σε εφαρμογή ενας νόμος που απέσυρε τα υπερήλικα (άνω των 50 ετών) καράβια. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα οτι διαλύθηκε το 1934 στην Ελλάδα όταν το "Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου" το εκποίησε σε Πειραιώτη διαλυτή.

----------


## Ellinis

Τέτοια ήταν η φήμη του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ που το περιοδικό «Ναυτική Ελλάς» του αφιέρωσε το παρακάτω άρθρο όπου περιγράφει την ιστορία του και δείχνει πως θα έπρεπε να αποχαιρετούμε τα καράβια...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τέτοια ήταν η φήμη του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ που το περιοδικό «Ναυτική Ελλάς» του αφιέρωσε το παρακάτω άρθρο όπου περιγράφει την ιστορία του και δείχνει πως θα έπρεπε να αποχαιρετούμε τα καράβια...


File Arh

Sygxarhthria gia auto to kataplhktiko keimeno!  Keimena san ki' auto "an0rwpizoun" ta Ellhnika karavia kai ta gernoun konta mas!!!  Exaireth ereuna!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιθανώς ως ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ να είναι το πλοίο που φαίνεται εδώ αρόδου στο Γερολιμένα.  Ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ήταν από τα πρώτα ακτοπλοϊκά που έφτασαν στο νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος ...........
> Μετά από καιρό ταξίδεψε για την «Ατμοπλοϊα Λυκούρη», ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ και ως ΚΕΑ για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα», μέχρι που το πήραν οι Μπιλίνης & Τσέγκας της «Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας» και το ονόμασαν ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.


Here is a nice photograph of _Lakonia_!

Lakonia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τέτοια ήταν η φήμη του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ που το περιοδικό «Ναυτική Ελλάς» του αφιέρωσε το παρακάτω άρθρο όπου περιγράφει την ιστορία του και δείχνει πως θα έπρεπε να αποχαιρετούμε τα καράβια...


Here is an ad from November 25, 1925 presenting _Laconia_ but as a ship of the _M. Samothraki Company_, as shipping company that I had not encountered before

19251125 LAconia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιθανώς ως ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ να είναι το πλοίο που φαίνεται εδώ αρόδου στο Γερολιμένα. 
> 
> Ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ήταν από τα πρώτα ακτοπλοϊκά που έφτασαν στο νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος μαζί με το αδελφάκι του, το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ. Και τα δύο πρόσφεραν πολύτιμες υπηρεσίας για δεκαετίες, η πορεία του ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ όμως ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία. Μετά από καιρό ταξίδεψε για την «Ατμοπλοϊα Λυκούρη», ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ και ως ΚΕΑ για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα», μέχρι που το πήραν οι Μπιλίνης & Τσέγκας της «Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας» και το ονόμασαν ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.
> Ταξίδεψε μέχρι που το έπιασε το όριο ηλικίας του 1932 οπότε και υποχρεωτικά έδεσε. Το τέλος του ήρθε 2 χρόνια πιο μετά:


Το *Λακωνια* σαν πλοιο της Λακωνικης στις 23 Αυγουστου 1926 και 30 Απριλιου 1927

19260823 Laconia.jpg19270430 LAconia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Λακωνια*  απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Lakonia.JPG

Lakonia b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιθανώς ως ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ να είναι το πλοίο που φαίνεται εδώ αρόδου στο Γερολιμένα. 
> 
> Ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ήταν από τα πρώτα ακτοπλοϊκά που έφτασαν στο νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος μαζί με το αδελφάκι του, το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ. Και τα δύο πρόσφεραν πολύτιμες υπηρεσίας για δεκαετίες, η πορεία του ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ όμως ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία. Μετά από καιρό ταξίδεψε για την «Ατμοπλοϊα Eρμουπόλεως», ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ και ως ΚΕΑ για την «Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα», μέχρι που το πήραν οι Μπιλίνης & Τσέγκας της «Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας» και το ονόμασαν ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.
> Ταξίδεψε μέχρι που το έπιασε το όριο ηλικίας του 1932 οπότε και υποχρεωτικά έδεσε. Το τέλος του ήρθε 2 χρόνια πιο μετά:


Ως *Θεσσαλονικη* το πλοιο υπεφερε στις 12 Δεκεμβριου 1910
19101212 Thessalon1.jpg
19101212 Thessalon2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του  πλοίου ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, με την ελληνική σημαία ζωγραφισμένη στα πλευρά του ως ένδειξη ουδετερότητας. Προφανώς είναι τραβηγμένη στο διάστημα του Α' παγκόσμιου πριν η Ελλάδα μπεί στον πόλεμο.

Thessalonik.jpg
Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Θεσ/νίκης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ατμοπλοιο *Λακωνια* εκανε ταξιδια στα Κυθηρα  (30 Σεπτεμβριου 1926)  και επιανε στον Αγιο Ελευθεριο σε περιπτωση βορειου ανεμου!
19260930 Laconia Foni twn Ky0hrwn.jpg2.jpg


Απο την _Φωνη των Κυθηρων_.

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσουμε στο θέμα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ όπως παρουσιάστηκε στο ημερολόγιο των Κυθηρίων 



> Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
> TΡΙΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ
> Στη δεκαετια του 1920 παρουσιαστηκε η εταιρια ΛΑΚΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ του  εφοπλιστη και πλοιαρχου Σπυρου Μπιλινη απο την απεναντι Νεαπολη,ο οποιος  για πολλα χρονια και πριν το Β ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ και μετα απο αυτον (τα  περισσοτερα απο καθε αλλον) εξυπηρετησε με θαυμαστη συνεπεια τα Κυθηρα.
> Τα πλοια ητανε το Λακωνια(στη φωτο),
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69001
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και ΛΕΩΝ,το οποιο ητανε και το τελευταιο που εκανε δρομολογια  μεχρι τον πολεμο του 1940,οποτε και εβυθισθη απο γερμανικο  αεροπλανο,ευτυχως χωρις επιβατες.


Το πλοίο είχε πάνω από 70 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα από νεότευκτο μέχρι την τελική του απόσυρση. Εδώ βλέπουμε μια ανακοίνωση του 1894 για την πώληση του όταν πτώχευσε η "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα" και πως οι καλοθελητές της εταιρίες προσπάθησαν να αποκλείσουν την εταιρία Παντολέων από την εκποίηση
omonia 6-94.jpg

και μια είδηση για μια από τις συνηθισμένες τότε προσαράξεις
omonia 12-91.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η καταχωρησις αυτη ειναι απο την Σφαιρα (Πειραιως) της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1897 και παρουσιαζει δρομολογιο του ατμοπλοιου ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ απο τον Πειραια στην Συρο, Ροδο, Ατταλεια, Μυρσινη, Αλεξανδρεττα, Κυπρο και Αιγυπτο. Η αναφερομενη εταιριεα ειναι η Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια του Αγγελου Σουντια. Υπηρχε πραγματι στην Λαρνακα ενας γιατρος Αγγελος Σουντιας (1856-1913) αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειχε μπλεξει με τα πλοια.

Εν παση περιπτωσει, ιδου η ανακοινωσις.

18970103 Omonoia Sountia Sfaira.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσαν αρχειακό υλικό. Το  ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ αποσύρθηκε το 1932 όταν μπήκε τότε σε εφαρμογή ενας νόμος που  απέσυρε τα υπερήλικα (άνω των 50 ετών) καράβια. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα  ανακάλυψα οτι διαλύθηκε το 1934 στην Ελλάδα όταν το "Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης  Εθνικού Στόλου" το εκποίησε σε Πειραιώτη διαλυτή.
> 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1858 ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, και ήταν μαζί με το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ τα  πρώτα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Αργότερα ταξίδεψε  ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, ΚΕΑ και ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.


Το *ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ* αναφερεται σε ειδηση της _Αυγης_ της 30ης Αυγουστου 1858.
18580830 KArteria Omonoia Avgi.jpg

Και εδω δρομολογια απο το Αστυ της 12ης Αυγουστου 1896.
18960812 Eptanissos Elpis Xios Omonoia Pineios Asty.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία ενός από τα πρώτα ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά, του ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, από το αρχείο του Γ.Φουστάνου και το greekshippingmiracle.org. Πέρασε και τα 74 χρόνια του υπό ελληνική σημαία κάνοντας το, το ακτοπλοϊκό με τη πιο μακρόχρονη παρουσία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.

omonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ αναφέρεται και στο βιβλίο «Ταξίδια: Ελλάδα» του Κώστα Ουράνη όπου υπάρχει η περιγραφή ενός ταξιδιού με αυτό το πλοίο στα Κύθηρα. Κάποια αποσπάσματα με την προσέγγιση στο Καψάλι:



> Το πλοίο που με πήγαινε […] ήταν η Λακωνία, ένα αργό και αγαθό βαποράκι που εκτελούσε χωρίς κέφι την «άγονο» αυτή γραμμή των Κυθήρων, και που δε μετέφερε παρά ελάχιστους, ασήμαντους ταξιδιώτες, κ’ ένα πλήρωμα που διασκέδαζε την άνια του εξοργίζοντας τη μαιμού μιας οικογένειας βρωμερών Τσιγγάνων. […] Πλέομε προς ένα κάβο που προχωρεί, σκοτεινός και απειλητικός μέσα στη θάλασσα. Μπροστά μας, στο βάθος, φαίνονται τα Αντικύθηρα και μακρυά σαν άχνα τα βουνά της Κρήτης. […] Στρίβουμε τον κάβο και μπαίνουμε σ’ ένα μικρό όρμο με απαλότατες γραφικές καμπύλες και ακύμαντα ατλάζινα νερά […] Όποιος αποβιβάζεται στα Κύθηρα, πρέπει να περιμένει ολόκληρη εβδομάδα για να ξαναϊδεί βαπόρι. Ευτυχώς η Λακωνία είχε να προσεγγίσει, μετά δυο ώρες, σε μια άλλη πλευρά του νησιού: στην Αγία Πελαγία.


To πλοίο πουλήθηκε για διάλυση το 1934 στους Αδελφούς Γκανά. Πριν λίγο καιρό περπατώντας στην Ερμού παρατήρησα αυτό το μαγαζί με σιδηρικά. Μπορεί και να έχει σχέση...

omonia gkana.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μιά άλλη καθαρότερη φωτογραφία του ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ στη Σύρο

OMONOIA-2A.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1900.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ και η είδηση της πώλησης του για παλιοσίδερα το 1935 μαζί με δυο άλλα από τα ακτοπλοϊκά που ξεπερνούσαν το όριο ηλικίας που είχε θεσπιστεί από το 1932 και τα είχε οδηγήσει σε παροπλισμό.

laconia.jpg

----------

